# Genie screw drive garage door



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

I got a genie screw drive garage door that is starting to act up. It is slow to lift open but when closing it is operating normally. Any thoughts on what is causing this? Thanks.:help:


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

*garage door*

may need to adjust spring tension on door


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

^^^and that is something you leave to a professional unless you want to be armless.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

snapperlicious said:


> ^^^and that is something you leave to a professional unless you want to be armless.


Yep, that $100 or so service call is much less than a ER visit. Those stupid springs are dangerous even if you know what you are doing and have the right tools.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

*armless*

No don't want to even touch those springs. Any other thoughts? Thanks in advance.:help:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Do a visual inspection of the two springs. If one is longer than the other it is probably broken. If not, buy a can of white silicone spray grease and spray the springs and all the rollers and hinges and the rails.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

checked and both springs are fine. I think it may have to do with either the screw drive but not sure.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

might need a new 
*Genie Garage Door Opener Carriage*

Mine has worn out twice in 13 years. I found out the petroleum jelly is better than oil or grease for lubricating because it won't soften the plastic


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

*carriage*



Cat O' Lies said:


> might need a new
> *Genie Garage Door Opener Carriage*
> 
> Mine has worn out twice in 13 years. I found out the petroleum jelly is better than oil or grease for lubricating because it won't soften the plastic


I think you might got something there. Was your garage door symptom the same as mine? I used white grease to lubricate. Thanks


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

The teeth on the plastic carriage wore out causing it to skip on the screw drive, like a stripped screw. Most noticeable when opening the door.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

I will try to replace that part and see if it fix it. Thanks for sharing this with me and the DIY community. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

Its not really all that bad adjusting the spring tension you just need to be careful and watch what your doing, although it could come unwound if you slip up, depending on what kind you have, coils on each side of door rails or the barrel type you have to wind up. That being said, your springs could look fine but if they arent tensioned up enough to assist the door going up it will struggle like you are talking about. The door goes down fine because it has the weight of the door helping. Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Is your door wood or metal? As wood doors "age" they absorb moisture and become heavier, thus needing additional spring tension to counteract the weight. Additionally, the roller shafts should slide freely in the tubes, and the roller bearings should spin freely. If the rollers look good, check the shafts for binding.

SG2


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

ss mudminnow said:


> Its not really all that bad adjusting the spring tension you just need to be careful and watch what your doing, although it could come unwound if you slip up, depending on what kind you have, coils on each side of door rails or the barrel type you have to wind up. That being said, your springs could look fine but if they arent tensioned up enough to assist the door going up it will struggle like you are talking about. The door goes down fine because it has the weight of the door helping. Just my 2 cents worth


Need to save the arms for fishin :an4:. Thanks


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

smokinguntoo said:


> Is your door wood or metal? As wood doors "age" they absorb moisture and become heavier, thus needing additional spring tension to counteract the weight. Additionally, the roller shafts should slide freely in the tubes, and the roller bearings should spin freely. If the rollers look good, check the shafts for binding.
> 
> SG2


Door is aluminum. very light and I can lift it while opening to assist in opening faster. Thanks


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Replaced carriage carrier but still not working. Checked old carrier's teeth still looks good. Now screw wont turn at all. Inspected the screw driver couple and it was ripped. Ordered coupler part and will try to replace it and see what happened. Will keep all updated.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

does the door raise eaisly manually?, disengage the carrier from the screw and try to lift door by hand, if it is not smooth than door has issues, if it is smooth than opener problem, i had to replace a motor starting balast to fix my old one many years ago, very simple to do.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Door opened easily. Found coupler damaged. Will replace that part tonight. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. Thanks everyone for their advice.  After replacing both the carriage a coupler garage door is now back in working order. Thanks again y'all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------

